# Pepsi To Distribute Muscle Milk



## min0 lee (Nov 10, 2008)

Pepsi To Distribute Muscle Milk | SupplementGenius.com
What? Pepsi is going to distribute Muscle Milk ? Yes, itâ€™s true! Pepsi has signed an agreement with CytoSport to distribute Muscle Milk. Under the terms of the agreement, Pepsi will have a license to distribute only the ready-to-drink line of Muscle Milk and Muscle Milk Light in its territories in the U.S. and Canada. The agreement is effective immediately and Pepsi will begin distribution in the U.S. in January. This is interesting news to us here at SupplementGenius.com as weâ€™ve heard rumors of this brewing for some time now



> Strengthening and diversifying the Pepsi product portfolio is one of our top priorities. By teaming up with CytoSport, we are entering a new beverage segment with attractive long-term growth prospects," said Pepsi North America president Rob King (pictured on left). "Muscle Milk has established itself as one of the leading functional nutrition beverage brands, and adding it to our portfolio will enable us to capitalize on the opportunities in this exciting category."



The Pepsi robust go-to-market system is unsurpassed in the beverage industry," said CytoSport president Greg Pickett . "By working with Pepsi, weâ€™ll be able to greatly extend the reach of the Muscle Milk brand and put our products in the hands of more consumers than ever before. This is a beverage category with tremendous growth potential, and this agreement further enhances CytoSportâ€™s leading position in the category."

*With Pepsi Distributing Muscle Milk, What Does This Mean For Us?*
Expect to see Muscle Milk in virtually every place you find Pepsi. Itâ€™s likely to be sold in gas stations and variety stores for much cheaper than youâ€™d find it for in a typical GNC.  Also expect Coke and Anheuser-Busch to seek out their own protein RTDs to match Pepsi. Labrada Nutrition and ISS Research both have similar protein RTDs (I actually prefer ISS Researchâ€™s Oh Yeah! RTD over Muscle Milk). These two companies now may become increasingly attractive to Coke and Anheuser-Busch.


----------



## zombul (Nov 10, 2008)

This shouldn't come as a surprise as it's already in every gas station where I live. MM is in every softdrink area and grocery store. Vending machines would just have to be next.


----------



## egodog48 (Nov 10, 2008)

They might start getting more of my business if prices drop


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 10, 2008)

pretty sweet

muscle milk is a decent meal replacement in a pinch

300 calories
32g protein
12g fat
15g carbs  5g fiber

if my mental database serves me correctly




being a college kid, this will make my life SO much easier


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 10, 2008)

although i believe the chug style singles are only like 280 cals?
these macros are for 2 scoops of powder


----------



## ironbull (Nov 10, 2008)

its alreayd in stores and gas stations were im at
the only way i could see it expanding if they lower the prices its $3.25 here
way too much for a drink compared to other pepsi products


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 10, 2008)

my gym has a freakin water vending machine, and thats it!  Fitness 19.  no proshop, and a machine with like 10 different buttons for the same dasani water.  I'm thinking about approaching them to lease space and put my own cold beverage spot in there with some protein.  Lost money opportunity.


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 11, 2008)

ive always loved gyms with the refrigerators full of "lean body" "muscle milk" "myoplex" "redline" and all the other pre and post workout drinks people may be accustomed to seeing

i dont have this in my gym either...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2008)

Byod


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 11, 2008)

what does byod mean


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2008)

Bring you own drink, that's what I used to do.
Problem was that it would give me the farts while I was in the gym.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 11, 2008)

oh ok...haha...I bring my own.


----------



## GOtriSports (Nov 11, 2008)

I typically only drink water while I am at the gym. About an our before I have a protein shake and then about 30 minutes after I have a protein shake but while im there I stick to water


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 11, 2008)

i bring my own as well but i have always thought it was a good idea to sell it behind the counter

capitalism


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 11, 2008)

Long overdue.

Hopefully this means it won't be ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## zombul (Nov 14, 2008)

With Cytosport and Labroda competing in major markets prices should drop quite a bit.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Nov 14, 2008)

Any of you guys tried the new ISS RTD's? They are very goods friends of ours and are also local to us as well. Very good products!!!!!


----------



## Hoglander (Nov 14, 2008)

They already acquired  Naked Juice. Chocolate Banana in the "Protein Zone" line of juice wipes it's ass with your retarded Muscle (fag) Milk.


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 15, 2008)

"oh yeah" is pretty badass
i must say


----------



## Chubby (Nov 16, 2008)

Fine with me as long as they don't use cheap poisoned milk from china.


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 17, 2008)

well

some theorize that everything will be poisoned before long...

the chinese are just the first to be spotlighted for "population control"


----------



## 2befit (Nov 19, 2008)

Very interesting reading here.....I am the owner of a gym that has only been open a few months and I have a Pepsi Machine with refrig. front that has water, gatorade, mountain dew, water, water and more water (different flavors) ect.

I'm very curious to know what customers want to see for drinking options. I've been debating opening a Juice Bar type area but not sure the expense would pay off.


----------



## zombul (Nov 19, 2008)

It can be very difficult to upkeep a juice bar with health dept. regulations and restrictions unless you have a very large membership base. I reccomend contacting a drink distributor and they will give you a refridgerator and sell you drinks that you can then resale to members.Everything from Muscle Milk, to Speed Shot and all kinds of drinks. The drinks are RTD's and prepackaged and chilled in a fridge. They sell awesome.


----------



## zombul (Nov 19, 2008)

Muscle Milk, Fast Twitch and Redline are very popular.


----------



## 2befit (Nov 19, 2008)

Zombul, THANKS so much, the recommendations are appreciated. Now just hoping they will wholesale to me. LOL


----------



## jwalk127 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> They already acquired  Naked Juice. Chocolate Banana in the "Protein Zone" line of juice wipes it's ass with your retarded Muscle (fag) Milk.


this stuff is pretty good, i grab it for a post w/o shake on my way to class every day


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 19, 2008)

jwalk127 said:


> this stuff is pretty good, i grab it for a post w/o shake on my way to class every day



I'm gonna have to try this naked juice stuff.  Never had any before.


----------



## Raton (Nov 19, 2008)

*Pepsi will have a license*

Pepsi will have a license to distribute only the ready-to-drink line of Muscle Milk and Muscle Milk Light in its territories in the U.S. and Canada. The agreement is effective immediately and Pepsi will begin distribution in the U.S. in January. This is interesting news to us here at SupplementGenius.com as weï¿½â???¬â???¢ve heard rumors of this brewing for some time now


----------



## zombul (Nov 20, 2008)

2befit said:


> Zombul, THANKS so much, the recommendations are appreciated. Now just hoping they will wholesale to me. LOL



If you have a commercial business that should be no problem at all. The account will be easy to set up and you'll be very happy you did $$$


----------



## Jeff the Repper (Jan 2, 2009)

Great News ! I hope the price will drop a bit though.


----------

